# wanna write an article.......



## 1000bhp (Sep 20, 2003)

anyone want to submit an article to www.scruffyurchin.com ?,
we require funny, frank,cynical, tongue in cheek, direct views and opinions about the latest in current affairs.

it would be good to build up a list of contributers.

all suggestions welcomed

email the editor at email@1000bhp.vispa.com  

site is still in development but we require quality texts, the funnier the better.


----------

